# airplane do's and don'ts



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have never been on a plane before and I am planning on moving to Newfoundland. It's a pretty dumb question but... what are you allowed and not allowed to take on a plane? Any advice?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Speak to the folks at Air Canada or West Jet. They will tell you of any restrictions. Dogs are no longer allowed on-board planes. Of course, there will be the traditional welcoming committee, complete with Newfoundland dogs and Labrador Retrievers, at the airport. We are losing so many people to Alberta, that all newcomers to NL are welcomed like royalty.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Most anything can go in luggage. You might need a special permit for firearms. Ammunition is a no-go. As for carry on it's mightly retarded. I've had metal rulers taken away from me and pencil sharpeners (razor-blade). Nor are you allowed to take anything that hides it's true purpose. Got a belt buckle that turns into a screwdriver? It'll be confiscated. Got a big skull ring that contains a secret compartment for advil... it'll be taken away. Nor can you carry abour brass nuckles or pocket knives or nun-chucks. I know all this and I've seen it. My brother in law was an RCMP officer at Halifax airport. He showed a bunch of the stuff that they confiscate.

But yeah, talk to whoever you are flying with.

Congratulations on your upcoming move to Newfoundland. Ye will be mightly welcomed to our province.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, he will be doing his part to keep the provincial population over 500,000 people. People are moving in to the St.John's area, but some of our rural areas are becoming ghost towns.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Check out the Canadian Air Transport Security Authority's page on the issue.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, with what happened in the summer with the whole no liquid thing, no computers, no iPods, etc. I guess that's no longer in effect?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I think liquids are still restricted (they're ok with lighters in the airports I've been to), but I don't remember computers and other electronics being restricted. Maybe it was very brief.

An odd one that got me was scissor nail clippers (even tiny blades). I recommend just tossing all toiletries into your check-in baggage to be safe.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

i<3myiBookg4 said:


> Well, with what happened in the summer with the whole no liquid thing, no computers, no iPods, etc. I guess that's no longer in effect?


In December I was able to take my Nintendo DS, laptop and cellphone in my carry on luggage with no problems on an Air Canada flight. I couldn't use any of them during the flight though.

They pull me out of line everytime and test my stuff for drugs and while that is somewhat offensive to me, I always pass (re: I'm not posting from jail).

I think you can carry liquids as long as they are in containers that hold less than 100 ml.

Here are Air Canada's guidelines:

http://www.aircanada.com/en/news/travel_advisory5.html


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I can understand not being abler to use the cell phone, but why not the Nintendo or laptop? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't forget your visa for entering Newfoundland and Labrador. Some customs and airlines officials feel that NL stands for Netherlands, and some don't know that we are Canada's 10th province. So, have a valid visa, issued by any Newfoundlander and Labradorian, to enter our fine province without a hitch.

FYI, Newfoundland rhymes with understand. You don't want to have to pay the "mispronunciation fine" as I did when I first came to St.John's back in 1977.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

One basic rule that's been around forever involves what to do if you see your friend Jack while boarding: make sure you don't yell "Hi!" and then his name.



Nope, airport security really doesn't like anybody joking around, still.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Don't forget your visa for entering Newfoundland and Labrador. Some customs and airlines officials feel that NL stands for Netherlands, and some don't know that we are Canada's 10th province. So, have a valid visa, issued by any Newfoundlander and Labradorian, to enter our fine province without a hitch.
> 
> FYI, Newfoundland rhymes with understand. You don't want to have to pay the "mispronunciation fine" as I did when I first came to St.John's back in 1977.


I've been to Newfoundland before, just not on a plane.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> One basic rule that's been around forever involves what to do if you see your friend Jack while boarding: make sure you don't yell "Hi!" and then his name....


I thought of that joke when I was in grade six. Seriously. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

i<3myiBookg4, airline passengers now need a visa. If you come in on a cruise ship, that is another matter.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> i<3myiBookg4, airline passengers now need a visa. If you come in on a cruise ship, that is another matter.


Why? I'm not leaving the country.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

i<3myiBookg4 said:


> Why? I'm not leaving the country.


Don't worry. They also take Mastercard.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

i<3myiBookg4, Apple Canada does not recognize NL as part of Canada. As well, many Canadians cannot name Canada's 10th province. Quebec is ignoring Canadian and international law and is attempting to annex part of Labrador, which is part of our province. Thus, we might as well be a foreign country. The visa costs nothing, and may be obtained once your arrive here. All you have to do is ask nicely, and to swear to continue to be a kind person while living in NL.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> i<3myiBookg4, Apple Canada does not recognize NL as part of Canada. As well, many Canadians cannot name Canada's 10th province. Quebec is ignoring Canadian and international law and is attempting to annex part of Labrador, which is part of our province. Thus, we might as well be a foreign country. The visa costs nothing, and may be obtained once your arrive here. All you have to do is ask nicely, and to swear to continue to be a kind person while living in NL.


If I need one to get there, and I can't get one until I'm there, how do I get there? My dad will probably be coming with me but he's a Newfie, is he exempt?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Beej, we still are on the Chargex and Mastercharge system. Visa and Mastercard are slated to come here in 2008. Most of the city of St.John's has some form of indoor plumbing, although the horse-drawn buses are still with us. And, on New Year's day, we finally got 56k dialup. It took a while, but we finally got it here in NL. However, we still only get CBC and NTV as the two TV stations, and I hear that they may take Reach for the Top and The Beachcombers off of CBC. Sad.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

i<3myiBookg4, you dad can give you the permission for the visa. It is hassle free, and enables you to partake in all of our winter-time festiviites, such as the slush jumping contest, the "Where's my car, dude?" hunt for your car under a 3 meter snow drift, and the fog-ball contest to see who can throw a fog ball the furthest. I am able to throw one 77 feet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

i<3myiBookg4, ask your dad if he wants you to be "screeched in". It happened to me, and I thought I was going to die.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> i<3myiBookg4, you dad can give you the permission for the visa. It is hassle free, and enables you to partake in all of our winter-time festiviites, such as the slush jumping contest, the "Where's my car, dude?" hunt for your car under a 3 meter snow drift, and the fog-ball contest to see who can throw a fog ball the furthest. I am able to throw one 77 feet.


This is some big joke right?
I've only been on the West Coast and it wasn't very exciting.

Dad said it's 7 women for 1 man in St. John's, is this true? I really want a boyfriend!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul O'Keefe can tell you all about the west coast of NL. However, I am in St.John's, the swinging capital of NL. As of Jan.1st, the 10PM curfew was lifted, but nothing is open past 9PM, so it doesn't matter. 

The joke is on those who think we are a desolate rock, shrouded in fog all the time. From Jan. to April, we get, on average, 4-6 feet of snow a month, and about 19 hours of sunshine each month, at least here in St.John's.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Paul O'Keefe can tell you all about the west coast of NL. However, I am in St.John's, the swinging capital of NL. As of Jan.1st, the 10PM curfew was lifted, but nothing is open past 9PM, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> The joke is on those who think we are a desolate rock, shrouded in fog all the time. From Jan. to April, we get, on average, 4-6 feet of snow a month, and about 19 hours of sunshine each month, at least here in St.John's.


Are you serious? I hate snow! It snowed here only twice so far, early December, and today's raining...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

i<3myiBookg4, the "7 women for 1 man in St. John's" is somewhat of a myth. Personally, I am happily married, but my wife is from Calgary. When I first came to St.John's, there were more women than men, but I think things are shifting now, with more and more technical and professional men and women coming in to work in St.John's with the oil industry.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> i<3myiBookg4, the "7 women for 1 man in St. John's" is somewhat of a myth. Personally, I am happily married, but my wife is from Calgary. When I first came to St.John's, there were more women than men, but I think things are shifting now, with more and more technical and professional men and women coming in to work in St.John's with the oil industry.


I like technical and professional men. But my dad is 65, and he's been in NS since the early 90's. He said when he was still on the rock that all the men were going to Alberta. He was a teacher with Irish Christian Brothers, so he lived pretty much everywhere on the rock.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hate snow?!? You are kidding, of course. St.John's averages cm of snow each winter. In the winter of 2000-01, we got 21 feet of snow, which is still a record for a Canadian city with over 100,000 people. By the middle of next week, most, if not all of the 2 feet of snow that fell in Dec. might be gone. However, mid to late Jan. usually brings about 5 feet of snow, so you shall see what the "wrath of God" can bring to the hearty souls of St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Did your dad take any education courses from Memorial University? I have taught in the Faculty of Education at MUN since 1977, and did many workshops for the Roman Catholic school boards since then, until educational reform consolidated the school system here in NL.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Did your dad take any education courses from Memorial University? I have taught in the Faculty of Education at MUN since 1977, and did many workshops for the Roman Catholic school boards since then, until educational reform consolidated the school system here in NL.


He went to MUN in the 60's I believe, has a Masters degree. Brother's a lawyer went to MUN also I think.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ask him if he ever took a course from Dr.Glassman (aka, Dr.G.) or had a workshop in a school he was in by Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2000/...now001227.html

December 28, 2000

A snowfall record was set Wednesday in St. John's, Nfld. 
Environment Canada says that as of that morning, 154 centimetres of snow has fallen during December. 

That shatters the old record of 151 centimetres set in 1958. The average snowfall amount for a typcial December is about 62 centimetres. 

And it's not over yet. More snow and flurries are in the forecast for the remainder of the week.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2000/...now001227.html
> 
> December 28, 2000
> 
> ...


Oh wow, getting lots of it!
We've had so little snow here that I kind of miss it, I'm not a big fan of winter. My main complaint is driving in it, but I am probably just flying back and forth to St. John's and keeping the car at home, so I'll be without a car. Is it easy to get around without a car?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

If you're looking for a professional "man", I'll assume you're a woman and since all the responses so far have been from men, they won't know the #1 rule of flying.

*#1 Rule of flying*

Take the wires out of your bra or you'll be meeting the man of your dreams before you ever leave the ground.

This isn't a joke.

Margaret


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

winwintoo said:


> If you're looking for a professional "man", I'll assume you're a woman and since all the responses so far have been from men, they won't know the #1 rule of flying.
> 
> *#1 Rule of flying*
> 
> ...


Well, I like police.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... Well, with what happened in the summer with the whole no liquid thing, no computers, no iPods, etc. I guess that's no longer in effect? ..."

" ... I can understand not being abler to use the cell phone, but why not the Nintendo or laptop? ..."

Probably rescinded now, but check to make sure. It can change at any time; you may arrive at the airport and find something that was OK yesterday is banned this morning. Also, the guys at the screening area can ban anything, anytime, without giving a reason.

" ...
Permitted and non permitted items are regulated by Transport Canada. The chart is not intended to be all-inclusive and is updated as necessary. To ensure everyone's security, the screening officer may determine that an item not on the non-permitted items chart is prohibited. In addition, the screening officer may also determine that an item on the permitted chart is a dangerous good and therefore may not be brought through the security checkpoint. With all cases, it is the responsibility of the screening officer to assess the risk of the item and act accordingly.
..." -Transport Canada

Sinc, the aircraft regulators were (and still are) afraid of battery fires on aircraft. A LiON battery fire would be a very big emergency and could conceivably down the aircraft.

There were two recent incidents, one involving primary lithium batteries as cargo  and another involving secondary lithium batteries on a passenger aircraft. "Secondary" is regulator-speak for rechargeable batteries like those found in laptops, cell phones, nintendos, etc.

Individual airlines are also free to institute any safety regulations they see fit, so it's best to check with the airline itself as well as Transport Canada or the NTSB (if you're traveling to the US).


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

gordguide said:


> " ... Well, with what happened in the summer with the whole no liquid thing, no computers, no iPods, etc. I guess that's no longer in effect? ..."
> 
> " ... I can understand not being abler to use the cell phone, but why not the Nintendo or laptop? ..."
> 
> ...


It would be great to be able to take my iBook of course, but if not maybe it'll be a good enough excuse to get a new computer!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I've never had my ibook taken from me. They used to ask me to turn it on at security, then they switched to wiping it with some piece of cloth and analysing that (explosives residue detector?), but the last few times they haven't done anything. These are all experiences for domestic flights only.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Couple other rules for the plane:

1. Don't keep kicking people's seats
2. Keep your children under control

I fly to the U.S. all the time thru Seattle. Generally, I forgo wearing any metal to just save me some time thru security. It's an almost given that my laptop, iPod and camera get checked for explosives, though I've never understood the "Can you turn the device on, sir" rule.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

jicon said:


> though I've never understood the "Can you turn the device on, sir" rule.


I guess the idea is to prove that it isn't just a Trojan horse, but that would only catch the really lazy/stupid bombers. Still, it's a quick and easy check just in case. Does anyone know the reason for this check?


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't have children and my legs are probably too short to kick people so I should be ok.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Beej said:


> I've never had my ibook taken from me. They used to ask me to turn it on at security, then they switched to wiping it with some piece of cloth and analysing that (explosives residue detector?), but the last few times they haven't done anything. These are all experiences for domestic flights only.


Oh, I thought that they were testing mine for drug residue or something. So I look more like a terrorist than a drug dealer...what a relief.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> Personally, I am happily married, but my wife is from Calgary.





> But my dad is 65, and he's been in NS since the early 90's. He said when he was still on the rock that all the men were going to Alberta.


Dagnabit, y'all quit stealing are wimmins and sendin yur men now ya hear!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... It's an almost given that my laptop, iPod and camera get checked for explosives, though I've never understood the "Can you turn the device on, sir" rule. ..."

That's the very oldest "bomb" check, it's been in place since forever; probably the late 70's when they first passed laws that you can't say "bomb" or joke about it.

I remember when they used to have you fire up you walkman on check-in (and you needed to ask for specific permission from the steward or stewardess to use it).

It's to insure it's really a laptop and not a bomb in a laptop case. I'm getting all nostalgic now, remembering "the good old days" when you sometimes had to fight to get your camera and film hand-checked instead of x-ray'd.

Best practice is to fire it up, put it to sleep, and then go through. You can then power it down right there after you get the OK, if you don't plan to use it onboard. Saves time.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Beej said:


> I've never had my ibook taken from me. They used to ask me to turn it on at security, then they switched to wiping it with some piece of cloth and analysing that (explosives residue detector?), but the last few times they haven't done anything. These are all experiences for domestic flights only.


I've always traveled with my laptop already turned on, but one incident sent shivers up my spine and it was all I could do to maintain my calm.

I was traveling with Mom who has a fake hip and she always gets pulled aside for special treatment. Mom doesn't have the nicest social skills and is hard of hearing especially when under duress. She was surrounded by several southern men and women who were trying to get her to expose the site of her surgery and she of course was dissolving into mush. I was trying to get closer so I could yell their instructions at her and the inspectors wanted me as far away as possible, so one of them grabbed my iBook and gave it a cursory look and not seeing an obvious latch, he picked up a screwdriver and started prying around the lid.    

Had that happened closer to home, he would have been short one arm and I would probably be in jail, but the gnashes in my tongue from biting it healed in a couple of weeks and I quit flying with Mom.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

i<3myiBookg4 said:


> I don't have children and my legs are probably too short to kick people so I should be ok.


Strange, since the two usually go together for me: it's often those children who are doing the seat-kicking.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Strange, since the two usually go together for me: it's often those children who are doing the seat-kicking.


And while on the subject of seats. You pay for a seat in the upright position. So does the person behind you. Slamming your seat as far back as it will go so your long dirty hair hangs into the coffee cup of the person behind you will relieve your boredom as you try to extricate my foot from your behind where it will be firmly placed.

Strangely, I've found that travelers in business class are worse offenders in this regard than are the proletariat seated in the back of the plane.

I watched in amusement as a snarling young man decided that sitting in front of me wasn't going to be any fun so he moved further up the aisle where the person behind that seat also asked him to keep his seat upright and the lady beside him had not heard of "peno more" wine and made 4 trips to the loo during a 2 hour flight.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Margaret, you should see the passengers get off the plane at the St.John's International Airport and rush to the one bathroom in the whole terminal. Last year, when the new terminal was completed, we moved the outdoor bathrooms indoors, but there is only one toilet for men, and one for women. The lineups are long and angry. Still, since they take only one person at a time, each one is quite clean.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

With all of the foregoing comments re. air travel and security issues, rail travel seems so civilised and well Mac like by comparison. And air travel like a PC. Poor PC!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL, NL does not have any railroads. The federal government convinced the government of NL to give up it "narrow guage" railroad, with money provided for a better highway system. Well, NL gave up its railroad back in the mid-80s and we are still waiting for the money to help finish the TCH.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> BigDL, NL does not have any railroads. The federal government convinced the government of NL to give up it "narrow guage" railroad, with money provided for a better highway system. Well, NL gave up its railroad back in the mid-80s and we are still waiting for the money to help finish the TCH.


 I had considered posting this comment to i<3myiBookg4.

However i<3myiBookg4, I fear you would eventually become bored or lonely in Truro as this would be the closest you could get to NL by train. 

Either way you would have to drive to Halifax to catch either mode of Transport. VIA Rail stopped service to the Valley in the 90's

Alas the Federal and NL Governments traded off a Railway for a Highway.

Now Dr. G. you tell me the NL Government got stiffed once again.  No wonder there was a flag flap.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

So when the TCH gets built, will it be like the "Interstate" in Hawaii?

I'm not sure rail travel is all that civilized here, but it's been a while since I was on a train - or even seen a passenger train.

Have we lost i<3myiBookg4? Did she get answers to her original questions?

If I can sum up:
go wireless
register your gun
drink liquids provided by cabin staff
put grooming aids in checked luggage
don't say "Hi, Jack"
sit upright
don't kick, spit or gouge

and, I'm surprised nobody mentioned this. St. John is in New Brunswick. It's a nice place, but it can be quite a surprise to land there when you were planing to visit St. John's Newfoundland/Labrador. Several people a week find themselves in the wrong place. NB is the abbreviation for New Brunswick; it is not airline code.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Margaret, yes, many people arrive in St.John's, NL, expecting that this is Saint John, NB. Most stay because of the culture and the slower pace of life here in St.John's.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, yes, many people arrive in St.John's, NL, expecting that this is Saint John, NB. Most stay because of the culture and the slower pace of life here in St.John's.


The "culture and the slower pace" of St. John's is commonly known as the "flypaper" of Eastern Canada....


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm still here, but I'm at work... The quality folks are now really cracking down on people using non-work related websites while on calls, and it's been steady call after call today..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver, we don't have any flies here in St.John's, thus, no need of flypaper. We do have fresh air, however. I recall a couple of tourists from TO coming last summer and asking "Do you smell anything in the air?". When I said that I did not smell anything, they replied, "Neither do we."


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> HowEver, we don't have any flies here in St.John's, thus, no need of flypaper. We do have fresh air, however. I recall a couple of tourists from TO coming last summer and asking "Do you smell anything in the air?". When I said that I did not smell anything, they replied, "Neither do we."


There are really no flies? I heard that before... wasn't sure if it was true. What about those pesky mosquitoes?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No black flies, like they have in Labrador. Not many mosquitoes, no snakes, and now that St.John's has 6 standard wirehaired dachshunds, we have no badgers or wolverines.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> i<3myiBookg4, ask your dad if he wants you to be "screeched in". It happened to me, and I thought I was going to die.


And don't forget about the kissing ritual.
Before you leave the airport, you are expected to participate in the following: 
If you arrive on even numbered days you have to kiss a codfish.
On odd numbered days you have to kiss a puffin's derriere.
You will recieve an official certificate to authenticate your title: "Newfoundlander"

It's become mandatory to possess the certificate, for employment and to access medicare.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I understand that a certain American academic chased all the snakes from Newfoundland.



Dr.G. said:


> No black flies, like they have in Labrador. Not many mosquitoes, no snakes, and now that St.John's has 6 standard wirehaired dachshunds, we have no badgers or wolverines.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> And while on the subject of seats. You pay for a seat in the upright position.


That's never bothered me (although it can hurt as my knees get jammed). I think people pay for a seat that can optionally be reclined for much of the flight, thus all the mention of "please return your seat to the upright position" and such. 

It's generally not for me because it isn't more comfortable. I was on a plane that had a headrest piece that could be raised. That made a difference to me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, don't scare away i<3myiBookg4 before she even arrives upon our hallowed shores.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I understand that a certain American academic chased all the snakes from Newfoundland." However, I think it had to do more with the climate. Personally, I am deathly afraid of snakes, so I don't care that there are none here in NL.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

ErnstNL said:


> And don't forget about the kissing ritual.
> Before you leave the airport, you are expected to participate in the following:
> If you arrive on even numbered days you have to kiss a codfish.
> On odd numbered days you have to kiss a puffin's derriere.
> ...



I asked my dad if I would see puffins and he didn't answer me... I was hoping you would say it's a ritual to kiss men at the airport. Well, maybe I can just find a way to take my car instead... 

But... I don't plan on working (only if I really have to) and I never get sick, so it might just work out in my favor.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Take the trip up the coast (van then boat, runs out of St. John's) to the islands of puffins, 750K to 1M on one island, 100s of thousands of terns and other birds. Unbelievable. Oh, there were some icebergs also.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver, you refer to the ecological preserve at Cape St. Mary's. It is a spectacular sight to see when the birds are nesting. The whale and iceberg watching is best from the small boats that can be chartered at Bay Bulls and Mobile.

http://www.env.gov.nl.ca/parks/wer/r_csme/

http://64.26.129.111/meeting_place/news/features/oil_pollution_stmarys.htm


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

No snakes. No lizards. No porcupine. No skunks. No raccoons.

West Si-ide!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All true, Paul. As well, we have the largest population of standard wirehaired dachshunds (seven) in all of Atlantic Canada.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Margaret, HowEver and probably everyone: check out SeatGURU. Get the seat you deserve without the hassle by knowing what seats to ask for when you book.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> No snakes. No lizards. No porcupine. No skunks. No raccoons.
> 
> West Si-ide!


 But what about those pesky moose. It is my understanding that The Atlantic Trucking Association (ATA) entered into an agreement with The NL Government. If the ATA members kept their trucks out of the woods the Province would keep the moose of the highway.

As I understand it the issue has been wrestled to a draw.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL, I have seen what moose do to cars that accidently hit them at night. I have seen moose up close, and they are amazing animals. I am not a hunter, but I wished I could have shot a picture of them at the time.

One morning, the doxies went wild, waking us up. A moose had wandered down from Pippy Park, which is near us, on its way to Churchill Park, which is a couple of hundred feet from us. It walked past our house and must have been spoofed by the barking of the doxies, because a neighbor saw it slowly walking down our street, pause at our house, and then started to run.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

gordguide said:


> Margaret, HowEver and probably everyone: check out SeatGURU. Get the seat you deserve without the hassle by knowing what seats to ask for when you book.


Thank you for that Gord - I usually ask for bulkhead seating - the inconvenience of not having a proper seat tray is far out-weighed by the relief of not having someone's hair in my soup.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> BigDL, I have seen what moose do to cars that accidently hit them at night. I have seen moose up close, and they are amazing animals. I am not a hunter, but I wished I could have shot a picture of them at the time.
> 
> One morning, the doxies went wild, waking us up. A moose had wandered down from Pippy Park, which is near us, on its way to Churchill Park, which is a couple of hundred feet from us. It walked past our house and must have been spoofed by the barking of the doxies, because a neighbor saw it slowly walking down our street, pause at our house, and then started to run.


We have had moose in the marsh adjacent to our subdivision as well as trotting through the "hood."

My wife and son saw a cougar possibly the so called extinct "Eastern Panther" in our backyard. Everyone wishes we had pictures of that rare event.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is why I like to "hunt" wildlife in their habitat with a camera and not a gun.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

BigDL said:


> We have had moose in the marsh adjacent to our subdivision as well as trotting through the "hood."
> 
> My wife and son saw a cougar possibly the so called extinct "Eastern Panther" in our backyard. Everyone wishes we had pictures of that rare event.


In Newfoundland we have the "White Chocolate" moose species. 
They are very sweet tasting and used in fondues.

http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1851&cat=504&limit=recent


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

ErnstNL said:


> In Newfoundland we have the "White Chocolate" moose species.
> They are very sweet tasting and used in fondues.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1851&cat=504&limit=recent


In our marshes we have a delicacy called Tin Tin Souris in French or Mouse Tits in English if you prefer and my preference is with butter and pepper.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> No snakes. No lizards. No porcupine. No skunks. No raccoons.
> 
> West Si-ide!


I love skunks!!!! And porcupines are kinda cute.
I love daschunds though.

I would love to see a moose.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I suggest that if you go in search of the Bull Moose of Pippy Park, you take along the "Dynamic Doxies". They are trained to kill on command, usually badgers or wolverines, but they will protect you from any harm. "Death before dishonor" is their motto.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just found out about College of the North Atlantic, actually I heard about it awhile ago and just found them online again. I want to be a paramedic and it's so much cheaper to go to CNA. I have been applying over and over to paramedic schools and not having any success so I am going to try CNA, and possibly go to Stephenville instead. 

I was thinking about going to go to school and take something computery.. then decided being a paramedic is more what I want.


----------

